# smoked eggs in shell



## jfanch (Mar 23, 2017)

did some raweggs in shell today for first time in smoke hollow electric with the the smokai generator. temp was at 225 for 2 hours with smoke generator going whole time with apple pellets.













IMG_0581.JPG



__ jfanch
__ Mar 23, 2017


















IMG_0586 (1).JPG



__ jfanch
__ Mar 23, 2017


----------



## geezer (Mar 23, 2017)

Wait, what? What exactly are you doing here, young man?


----------



## jfanch (Mar 23, 2017)

just getting into this whole smoking thing. its as addictive as handi rifles.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 23, 2017)

Those are known as pterodactyl eggs. Shells look cool but you don't get a ton of smoke flavor on the eggs themselves. 

If you're looking for good smoky flavor hardboil and peel your eggs, then smoke them. 2-4 hours and you'll have the best hard boiled eggs for deviled eggs, pickled eggs, and egg salad sandwees!


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 23, 2017)

JF, Did you get some smokey taste to your eggs?


----------



## jfanch (Mar 23, 2017)

Just a little bit. About 1/8 deep in the egg was the smoke ring.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 23, 2017)

jfanch said:


> Just a little bit. About 1/8 deep in the egg was the smoke ring.


 Although some smoke may penetrate through the porous shell, after cooking in a smoker as you did, many think the brown egg, after peeling, is smoke color. You will get the same color cooking it in an oven, as you did, with no smoke.

T


----------



## fullsmoke (Mar 23, 2017)

I smoke mine  the same way I get plenty of smoke in the egg


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 23, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Those are known as pterodactyl eggs. Shells look cool but you don't get a ton of smoke flavor on the eggs themselves.
> 
> If you're looking for good smoky flavor hardboil and peel your eggs, then smoke them. 2-4 hours and you'll have the best hard boiled eggs for deviled eggs, pickled eggs, and egg salad sandwees!


How about try scrabbling the egg in the shell first, then hard boil it, peel it, then throw some love at it, I meant to say SMOKE! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Maybe someone could youtube it and paste  it on here, I thought it was pretty cool when I first seen it done.


----------

